# Total Annihilation Gold Problems



## Flanjoo (Mar 14, 2004)

I recently purchased Total A Gold from Macgold.co.uk, and I have been having some pretty annoying problems (That should only happen to PCs... ).

I installed the whole shebang (Expansion packs and all) using Classic in 10.3.2 and everything was fine. But, when I tried to play it... this is just weird. The first time, the game started up fine, but then work was a-callin' so I had to quit and promised myself a game when I got home. That evening, the game didn't even load the intro! All I got was a black screen. I left it for a few minutes, then tried a force quit. Nothing. I could still change the volume OK, but nothing else was happening. I had to force-restart my mac (A duel 867 MHz G4) and searched VersionTracker for an OSX patch. No joy. Figuring the game would run better in OS9, I restarted my mac into it. This time, the game ran fine, up until it tried to load a map. Halfway through loading "Terrain", the game freezes. This happened several times, even after I upped the memory that it was being fed.

Help me!


----------



## Djet13 (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey I had the same problem and it took me a while, but I figured it out. I think that your computer tries to run it off of the music CD that it reads. It reads the TA disk as 2 disks so all you gotta do is open the TA installer and once it gets opened up grab the music CD and eject it. The normal TA CD should be fine and then quit the installer. Hope it helps you out, and hope you check back on it.


----------

